# Fat Shots I Guess



## slammedsl1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm not exactly well versed when it comes to explaining my issues with my swing/shot but I guess fat would be the word.

I end up just drilling the clubhead (irons only) into the ground, sometimes really deep, and then it just goes 50-100 yds :thumbsdown: 

Now, I know I can hit a wicked shot and I know what it feels like but man, I am soo inconsistent! Every hole where I have to hit a shot from the teebox, I botch it nearly everytime. I don't use a tee because I'm determined to learn to hit off the ground properly, since after you're "teeshot", you can't use a tee again lol

Anyways, I'm not sure where to start because I can kill a perfectly straight shot off on one hole, then the next hole, I fudge 3 balls in an attempt to put out a playable shot for the hole lol

Advice?

- Brandon


----------



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

*Get weight on left foot*

Fat shots are caused by not getting the weight forward. Of course there is a preferred way to do this which is the way the pros swing. 

Start the downswing with a forward movement of the hips. Maybe that will be enough of a swingthought change for you. Obviously that will help to get the weight forward before the club gets to the ball. It might just also help in some other areas of your game too.


----------

